# My first serious attempts at music



## belthagor (Sep 2, 2015)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/569385


----------



## joshybo (Sep 15, 2015)

I enjoyed them, but they are a bit rough.  I feel like the rhythm gets thrown off a bit here and there, but for a first attempt I think these are solid.  You've got some talent with the piano and that's apparent, so I'd encourage you to keep at it.  Entropy was my favorite piece, but the third link also re-directed me to Entropy instead of the URL it seems to be intended for.  Regardless, there's a lot of potential here and I do hope you'll post some more as you progress.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## belthagor (Sep 16, 2015)

joshybo said:


> I enjoyed them, but they are a bit rough.  I feel like the rhythm gets thrown off a bit here and there, but for a first attempt I think these are solid.  You've got some talent with the piano and that's apparent, so I'd encourage you to keep at it.  Entropy was my favorite piece, but the third link also re-directed me to Entropy instead of the URL it seems to be intended for.  Regardless, there's a lot of potential here and I do hope you'll post some more as you progress.  Thank you for sharing.



no problem!

I tried editing the link, and pasted again, no luck, I wonder why it's doing that...

ahh well, looks like there is only one thing left to do:
[video=youtube;v8oln7iLz2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8oln7iLz2o&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
There we go!

I know it doesn't qualify as a song but music in a bar would really be like this near closing time, makes you think about life in a way you haven't before.


----------



## belthagor (Sep 23, 2015)

The Weeknd -The Hills Piano Cover (My Version)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/645605


----------



## belthagor (Sep 24, 2015)

Started two new original songs!

Preview:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0chALrZaLXB

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ylv3gG4xBk


----------



## violinguy (Dec 1, 2015)

I like the harmonies of _Entropy _very much.  I also enjoyed the rhythmic ambiguity of _Shirt On._  I think the latter could be enhanced with a counter melody over the piano part on sax or strings.

Nice work.


----------



## belthagor (Dec 5, 2015)

I deleted some things off newgrounds because people said they were not good.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/656721


----------



## belthagor (Dec 12, 2015)

I've been told I am getting better at structuring...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tqqERmbRHv
Enjoy!


----------



## Radrook (Mar 1, 2016)

I enjoyed all the music I listened to so far.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

